# Software zum aufnehmen von Spielen (Professionell)



## Max1809 (22. April 2011)

Hi,


Wir suchen für ein Projekt ein gutes Programm, welches uns die Möglichkeit bietet, Spiele in (sehr) guter Qualität aufzunehmen. ( HD )

Wir würden selbstversändlich auch den entsprechenden Betrag zahlen. 

Gut wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit zu erfahren, wie man Konsolenspiele aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Mothman (22. April 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> Gut wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit zu erfahren, wie man Konsolenspiele aufnehmen kann.


So   http://www.marctv.de/blog/2010/10/13/xbox-360-hd-videosignal-aufnehmen_mac_hdpvr/   zum Beispiel.

Hab ich aber auch nur ergoogelt. Wirkliche Tipps kann ich dir da leider nicht geben.


Hier entsprechend das Gerät bei Amazon:  http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001GN6OTG?ie=UTF8&tag=marctonsingsv-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B001GN6OTG


----------



## Max1809 (22. April 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Max1809 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gut wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit zu erfahren, wie man Konsolenspiele aufnehmen kann.
> ...


   Alles klar. Danke dir.


Das sollte wohl erstmal ausreichen -hoffe ich jetzt- aber eine Software für den PC fehlt immernoch.


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. April 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> Das sollte wohl erstmal ausreichen -hoffe ich jetzt- aber eine Software für den PC fehlt immernoch.


Fraps sollte für diesen Zweck ganz gut geeignet sein (Kostenpunkt: 37$).


----------



## Max1809 (22. April 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Max1809 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das sollte wohl erstmal ausreichen -hoffe ich jetzt- aber eine Software für den PC fehlt immernoch.
> ...


   Bei uns haben allerdings einige Azubis gesagt, dass Fraps wohl nicht sehr gut für den Professionellen Gebrauch geeignet ist.


----------



## Look (22. April 2011)

Zuerst einmal, es gibt noch weitere Möglichkeiten, außer der Haupauge PVR Version z.B. noch die AverTV CaptureHD auch unter HD DVR zu finden (billiger als die PVR, wie jene 1080i max, aber ich glaube die maximale Bitrate ist geringer, dafür scheint sie mit der PC Hardware nicht so wählerisch zu sein wie die folgende Möglichkeit) und die Blackmagic Intensity Pro - allen ist gemein 1080i ist max, wer 1080p will, muss tiefer in die Tasche greifen/hat mit gewissen Hardwarevoraussetzungen zu kämpfen (eine solche Möglichkeit wäre die  Blackmagic Design Intesity Shuttle).

Zu Fraps, erst mal es gibt noch weitere solcher Programme, am nähesten dran an Fraps dürfte wohl GameCam sein - ob das jetzt mehr Pro ist wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Mit Fraps geht es durchaus höher als 1080p, dann wird es aber teuer, da natürlich zu beachten ist, das man nicht auf die gleiche Festplatte aufnehmen sollte, auf der die Programme liegen, das die Festplatte schnell sein sollte und viel Platz hat, wer da über 1080p geht sollte mit Hardware Raid 0 hantieren, vielleicht sogar schon mit großen SSDs.

Geht es noch härter, natürlich, nur bezahlt werden will es, kannst dir ja mal so Sachen wie Matrox MXO2 & Co. ansehen.


Dazu kommt natürlich noch ein Schnittplatz mit passender Software und Power unterm Hintern.


----------



## Max1809 (23. April 2011)

Gibt es einen Grund wieso die Dateien von Fraps so unnatürlich groß sind ( 5min sind bei uns knapp 3,19 GB ).

Sowas ist doch total unpraktisch.


----------



## Vordack (23. April 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund wieso die Dateien von Fraps so unnatürlich groß sind ( 5min sind bei uns knapp 3,19 GB ).
> 
> Sowas ist doch total unpraktisch.



Meines Wissens sind sie einfach nur unkomprimiert. Ich hab damals zu meinen WOW Zeiten mal nen Video mit Fraps gemacht und hab am Ende echt viel GB gehabt. Alles später DivX codiert und Quali noch ein wenig "angepasst", dann wurds WESENTLICH weniger^^


----------



## Look (23. April 2011)

Ähh was? Seit froh das es nur so wenige sind, den ein wenig komprimiert durch den Codec sind sie schon, mit Rohdaten wärst Du beim zigfachen (vor ein paar Monaten wurde ja HDCP hopps genommen und es gab ein Skript das HDCP von HDMI nahm - schneller Rechner voraus gesetzt, da gingen mal eben höhere GB Werte pro Sekunde durch; ach btw. wen Du von PS3 aufnehmen willst in HD, brauchst entweder einen analogen Weg, oder wirst dich mit eben gesagtem beschäftigen müssen, den die PS3 gibt alles verschlüsselt aus über HDMI, da ist nichts mit einfach aufnehmen).

Mal davon ab, versteh das nicht falsch, aber wer mit "Pro" daher kommt und es "Pro" haben will, sollte irgendwie schon soweit Ahnung haben das da Massen an Daten rüber kommen, geschnitten und veredelt werden wollen und wen das vollbracht ist, wird auf "Zielgröße runter gerechnet".

Ich schrieb nicht umsonst, das da Rechner mit ordentlich Leistung gebraucht werden (damit ist nicht nur die CPU gemeint, sondern auch Arbeitsspeicher, Festplattengröße und Durchsatz).


----------

